# New cage for the girls.... need a little insperation and cage ID



## MetalCageRats (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, I've not been around for a while, but am back. Will try to be a little more active now....

So my girls, Fifi, Ruby and Pebbles have been treated to this cage. I'm not sure what make this is, can any one let me know???

I know the base is a pull out one, and the 2nd level (same as 1st level) base is wire, so what I'm going to do is get adhesive tile lino stuff to give a nice firm platform for them to sit on. I used a calculator and found out it can fit 14 rats in here, so the 3 girls have tones of space.....
The lack of sawdust/other substrate, does not bother me, infact I think it may be better as Fifi has just got over a really nasty RI, and find most substrates irritate her air ways. So what I will do is make/give them ratty blankets so they got something warm to snuggle in/walk on.
I have decided that the top level will be sleeping area, and the bottom level will be play area.
I have hammocks, sleeping slipper/hammocks, nest boxes, card board boxes, etc to go in top level, and lots of scraps of material to turn into blankets and bedding strips.

It's the bottom level I'm having trouble with... I have a few toys, but want them to have an active play area for when they are in the cage. I'll use ropes, etc, but not sure how to set it all up, and what else to use.
I know I want to also give them things to practice their natural instincts with (giving them a digging box to let them dig), and got the food enrichment toys sorted, but want to give them things to enrich the other needs.... activity, mental, etc.

Any ideas????


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

That looks just like my Prevue Hendryx Feisty Ferret cage. It's built just like that and has the same type of closures on the doors...only one side opens and it comes with a bottom pan. We ordered a second bottom pan for the top level and just cut out a hole for where the ramp leads down. I'm not sure if that's the cage though, because I don't think mine would hold 14. Maybe you have a bigger version? It sounds like you have a lot of good ideas! Right now we've just got a hammock, two igloos, a hanging oatmeal box, a lava ledge with a treat bowl over it and the food and water upstairs while downstairs is a giant litter box (under the bed storage box) full of aspen. I need some more ideas too.


----------



## MetalCageRats (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, thanks Heather.
It was sold as both doors open, reason I brought it. If that's the case will be making a slight complaint to ebay seller.
The bottom pan I'll hold their treats in, won't let that space go to waste. I think I'll be using the lino tiles, I have loads left from when the kitchen floor was done, so don't need to spend out for it.
Yeah this cage is rather large, the main reason I got it. The other cages like this one was a little out my price range, so went for this one.
Apparently it comes flat packed from what I read, how easy are they to put together???

Yeah I thought having play area and sleeping area seperate would be best, and would have food in both top and bottom levels, same as water bottles. So wether they are playing or sleeping they don't need to travel miles to get some food. 
I am also thinking about taking out the ladders, and using hammock "ladders", seller told me the levels weren't that good, but there are ways to get around that, and paying £80 I don't mind.

I am going to give them a diggin box, filled with organic compost with "grass" (grown from wild bird seed) to put in once a day for an hour so they can dig to their little hearts content.

I have a few ideas for toys, and also so I can recycle some of my daughters wooden toys that she has grown to big for, so they don't end up in the big ol' rubbish heap.

I currently have them in a furret plus, so upgrade in size is mahoosive lol.... and deffo want to work on allowing them to work on their natural behaviours.

Free ranging, as our frontroom is not ratty proof (we keep reptiles too), we have a HUGE play pen that they go in for 4 hours every day. 2 in the morning, 2 at night..... and also get to terrorize us on the sofa LOL


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Please let me know when you find out the ID on this cage, 'cuz I need one! I only have one rattie girl, but she's spoiled...  Anyways, my rattie really loves strips of different textured materials (cardboard, fleece, ribbon, old towels, denim, etc) to dig in and create her nest. She's on free-range about 8 hours a day, but she loves her nesting materials. She apparently loves my keyboard too because in the span of 60 seconds it's taken to type this, she's ran across it and deleted my entire text three times. Silly Sophia


----------



## MetalCageRats (Aug 28, 2012)

lol..... yes Fifi is like that, trouble in a tiny fuzzy body.
Well from the sounds of it, there are two diff sizes, I must of brought the large one.... actually does me a favour, as I prefer larger sizes. At the mo the 3 girls are in a ferret plus, or what ever they are called. And entry (unless you go from the top) is to the cage is a pain. As long as the door is large, and easy to acess the undoored side is simple then I am happy.

Yes, my girls get all sorts of scraps of material, and also make them microwavable "bean bags" from old jeans. Handy in this cold nasty weather.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Id recommend removing the middle section so its one big tall cage and adding lots of branches, ropes, hammocks and baskets, it will turn it into a mini rat gym. I have a simialr sized cage (an srs, explorers also look similar but not the same) and love it all opened up. You can also make a deep tray for substrate with some correx if you want to.
In terms of substrate, have you tried greenmile with your girls, you can get a big bale cheaply and its really low dust. Most card bedding is pretty good actually, and failing that ive discovered shredded tissue paper recently, not as absorbant but very much dust free.


----------



## MetalCageRats (Aug 28, 2012)

I would take out the middle level, but don't think it would be a good idea. Fifi and Ruby are 2 years old in July, and Fifi isn't so steady on her feet any more, but she still moves around, so made it as safe as poss getting from top to bottom, I think it would be a little too dangerous for her. And the bottom level is filled with toys for them, so boredom is not an issue.
I will look into substrates. I will have to be careful as Fifi over xmas time had a really bad RI, and most substrates (even the "no dust" ones) irritates her air ways. I have them on old curtains atm, and finding that much better.
Will just be LOTS of washing lol.

Just a few pics of them enjoying their cage today, with some fishy treat


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Ive had rats in my cage that are over two, even with hld, saying that theyve grown up with that so they are very capable and fit even when there back legs are failing. Its something you can always start later if you are worried.


----------



## MetalCageRats (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't know their past history, I got them when they were one and a half, they are 2 in June/July time. Adopted them, so not sure if they are used to climbing, etc etc.
Fifi is very Plonk her butt here and not move for the day unless she's picked up/needs food/needs water. Ruby is slowly going that way, all the two elder girls want to do is sleep. Poor pebbles wants to play, but has'nt really got a play mate.... so I am thinking about getting her a play mate or two, so she can go barmy if she so wishes.
I have 2 spare cages, so I have back up options should I find myself in position to give the 2 oldies a retirement pad.
I will look into the option of taking out the middle section, deffo in future when I have ALL young rats, but I think atm - specially with Fifi - it would be a bit too dangerous. She struggles to hop up each level - have made it easy for her - to the second level of cage wich is the sleeping area... bottom is playing.
It's something I will bear in mind with Pebbles, as I know she can deal with this, as I've made sure she is active - all the diff toys that make them work lol - so I know her boundaries. Fifi and Ruby, I have got to know them but without that past knowledge of fitness levels etc, I don't know how hard I can push them. If that makes sence???

Gonna stop rambling now lol


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

HeatherElle said:


> That looks just like my Prevue Hendryx Feisty Ferret cage.


On the very top of the cage does it have another door? I'm wondering if I could flip my current cage upside down and attach it on the top if it has a door. I don't think I could sell it on craigslist because my chewers chewed a small hole in the plastic bedding pan on the bottom (not big at all about the size and length of my middle finger). I just don't want it to go to waste if it can be more space for my girls to play in.


----------



## MetalCageRats (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes my one does...... You may be able to, thinking about one day doing that with one of my spare cages in the future to give them MORE space.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

MetalCageRats said:


> Yes my one does...... You may be able to, thinking about one day doing that with one of my spare cages in the future to give them MORE space.



Is the door smack dab in the middle? Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Your cage rocks! Could you pretty pretty pleas take a pic of each of the levels ? I don't know what to put in the cage, maybe I could ear. From you lol... If u can't its ok  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MetalCageRats (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi sorry for the late reply. Few things going on that stole me away.
Fifi was put down  back last month.
The cage has been changed around.
Have Ruby and pebbles in the top section. And two new 6week boys in bottom level.

Have attached one photo. Just an idea for you.
Its an old biscuit jar that the lid was lost to.
So fill it with their wooden chew toys... They just are not good house keepers.

Im going to be doing a cage change later... They are incredibly messy... The girls!!!! Not the boys, the girls!!! Lol



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MetalCageRats (Aug 28, 2012)

Just taken some new photos.
Excuse the mess. Its cage cleaning day, so will put up a new photo later as well.

Boys section has a rope ladder thing, they use this loads. A rope cargo net. A tree branch i picked up in the reptile section, a cardboard box (tissues) that i fill with bedding.
A few hanging treats. A ball with bells in, wooden chew toys and a few other bits.

The girls section is fairly sparce. They are majour chewers so alot of the things i brought them they have destroyed.
So will be buying new things.
They have a pot to hold their wooden chew toys, bed, and a few chewed up things.
Will be buying new bits today. Photo will be going up later.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MetalCageRats (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

